# Stage/platform stairs and handrails



## rktect 1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I hate even thinking about this but, I have a small 2000 sq. ft. space.  500 sq. ft. is a 12" high platform/stage for (teaching theater) with about 1000 sq. ft. audience area and about 500 sq. ft. behind the rear stage wall.  In the rear stage wall are the required two exit pathways, 36" in width each.  From those are two sets of stairs with three risers each.  Each riser being 4" high.  So.... per section 4 of the IBC the two exits from the stage/platform are required MOE.  Now, the stairs section require handrails on both sides, right?  Because of the two exit MOE requirement in section 4 of the IBC, ADAAG requires them to be accessible handrails, right?   Or is there an exception for this?

Anyways...... Its Friday.  By Monday, I will have forgotten I had written this.

Carry on.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 6, 2014)

Have you thought about accessible route to the platform area?

Have a good weekend


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 7, 2014)

Stage/platform stairs and handrails

Is this an existing building? A new stage? What code is being used.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 8, 2014)

It is a tenant build out.  New drama club.  Using 2006 IBC.

New stage build up with new wall on rear side of stage.  Side walls existing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 8, 2014)

Stage/platform stairs and handrails

Did your area adopt ADAAG as a building code? This site is for building codes. The IBC requires handrails on both sides on all stairways unless in a house or apartment.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 8, 2014)

IBC 1013.2 exc. 3 exempts stairs "on raised stage and platform floor areas, such as runways, ramps and side stages used for entertainment or presentations" from requiring guards.  I'm having trouble finding a similar exception for handrails.


----------



## steveray (Sep 8, 2014)

Ramp?........I don't remember a size exception....


----------



## north star (Sep 8, 2014)

*( = + = )*



From the `06 IBC,  *Section 1003.5 - Elevation change: "*Where changes in elevation of less than 12 inches

(305 mm)  exist in the means of egress, sloped surfaces shall be used................Where the  slope is greater than

one unit vertical in 20 units horizontal  (5-percent slope),   *ramps* complying with Section 1010 * shall be used*.

Where the difference in elevation is 6 inches (152 mm)  or less, the ramp shall be equipped with either

handrails or floor  finish materials that contrast with adjacent floor finish materials.*"*

Also,

From *Section * *1010.8 - Handrails: *"Ramps with a rise greater than 6 inches (152 mm) shall have

handrails on both sides.............Handrails shall comply with Section 1012*."*



*( = + = )*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 9, 2014)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> In the rear stage wall are the required two exit pathways, 36" in width each.  From those are two sets of stairs with three risers each.  Each riser being 4" high.  So.... per section 4 of the IBC the two exits from the stage/platform are required MOE.


Where the code says each side is that front and rear as opposed to each end?

Though this won't eliminate the backstage handrail; considering the small size of the stage the 2012 (commentary below) allows a single MOE as applicable.

*410.6.1*; ". . . Where the occupant load of the stage is such that only one means of is required by Section 1015.1, then it is not necessary to provide an exit or exit access doorway on both sides of the stage."

*EXIT ACCESS DOORWAY.* A door or access point along the path of egress travel from an occupied room, area or space where the path of egress enters an intervening room, _corridor_, _exit access stair_ or _exit access ramp_.


----------

